
Luxembourg Becomes First Country to Make All Public Transit Free - lelf
https://www.archdaily.com/908252/luxembourg-becomes-first-country-to-make-all-public-transit-free
======
dang
There's also Estonia:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897702)

